# How to stay safe, secure, discreet



## dAi (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey guys, 


When buying online, what are the precautions you guys take?

1. When I browse online, I used to use Chrome Incognito but now I switched to Tor Browser.

2. I used to have a gmx email but I switched to Protonmail.

3. I use coinbase to buy bitcoins but do you guys use a debit card to buy or prepaid?

I am trying to switch to a more secure, safe way when buying online. 

any advised will be much appreciated.

thank you


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't buy from websites


----------



## dAi (Nov 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I don't buy from websites



I hear you. I usually get my stuff locally from a friend who competes but he heard that Iran got that good stuff so I was checking online...where do you suggest to be safe than sorry.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2016)

Are you shipping to home? If you buy online your address is going somewhere...


----------



## automatondan (Nov 16, 2016)

^^^ditto what Pillar said^^^ plus, is there not a "paper trail" of stored data leading back to how you made your initial purchase...?


----------



## dAi (Nov 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you shipping to home? If you buy online your address is going somewhere...



well I could ship it to the abandoned house next to me but yeah ship it to my house with different name or what you suggest


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 16, 2016)

Shipping to your house with a different name does nothing but raise suspicion. Do everything else right in your opsec and if you are going to ahip to your house, just use your real name. Then when it arrives leave it in the box on the counter for a week. If the cops show up, you didnt open it because you disnt order it and have no idea who its from or what it is. Lawyer will take care of the rest.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 17, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> Shipping to your house with a different name does nothing but raise suspicion. Do everything else right in your opsec and if you are going to ahip to your house, just use your real name. Then when it arrives leave it in the box on the counter for a week. If the cops show up, you didnt open it because you disnt order it and have no idea who its from or what it is. Lawyer will take care of the rest.



Lol dam u sound like u know from experience


----------



## LMC-Lillian (Nov 17, 2016)

Renting a Po Box, then it doesn't need to sign for the parcel. Or asking your source to use a shipping method that do not need to sign for.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 17, 2016)

I only buy gear from sights that take pay pal.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 17, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> I only buy gear from sights that take pay pal.



Even this is too tedious for me. I just wave my 'Fast Pass' card in front of the screen at eroids. I'm pretty sure its anonymous cuz they can't see me.


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 17, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Even this is too tedious for me. I just wave my 'Fast Pass' card in front of the screen at eroids. I'm pretty sure its anonymous cuz they can't see me.



And you get points for using the card.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 17, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> Shipping to your house with a different name does nothing but raise suspicion. Do everything else right in your opsec and if you are going to ahip to your house, just use your real name. Then when it arrives leave it in the box on the counter for a week. If the cops show up, you didnt open it because you disnt order it and have no idea who its from or what it is. Lawyer will take care of the rest.



When you take it in the house immediately write "return to sender" on the package then leave it on the counter for a week.


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 18, 2016)

But if they're doing a controlled delivery won't they get you to sign for it to accept delivery? Just don't sign for anything... anyone worth anything won't have you signing for packages


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 18, 2016)

LMC-Lillian said:


> Renting a Po Box, then it doesn't need to sign for the parcel. Or asking your source to use a shipping method that do not need to sign for.



I had considered a PO Box or renting an address at the UPS Store, etc but I felt like I would be taking a greater risk of transporting the gear in my car.  It is much more likely that I will be stopped for a traffic violation and searched in my mind. Maybe if you could walk from your house to where it is delivered but even that has risks.  Having the gear on your person is a much tougher argument in my mind than explaining that you didn't order that delivery that showed up at your house.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 18, 2016)

if you are careful enough you can do the whole hold for a week w/return to sender on the package.  If you do this but they can track the order to you then it doesn't matter....


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 18, 2016)

But I thought that's why they did the whole controlled delivery thing. They had a burden of proof they had to provide, which is why they had you sign for excepting delivery, then they would pop you. Now if you were to get the package throw it in your car and head to the store and do some shopping, even if the cops did pull you over is just an unopened package in the mail. I highly doubt the cop that pulled you over or going to randomly search your vehicle, and even if they were watching you to see if you got anything in the mail they probably would've just popped you soon as you got it out of the mailbox. So I just figure, if you go get it  out of the mailbox and walk to your car without anything happening, you're probably in the clear.


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 18, 2016)

Especially if you're only getting a handful of bottles. I don't see them going Through the trouble of letting you keep it in your house doing God knows what with it for a week, or getting it in your car and driving down the street and doing God knows what with it while you're in the car when they would just simply pop you at the scene and call it a day


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 18, 2016)

Jaydub said:


> But I thought that's why they did the whole controlled delivery thing. They had a burden of proof they had to provide, which is why they had you sign for excepting delivery, then they would pop you. Now if you were to get the package throw it in your car and head to the store and do some shopping, even if the cops did pull you over is just an unopened package in the mail. I highly doubt the cop that pulled you over or going to randomly search your vehicle, and even if they were watching you to see if you got anything in the mail they probably would've just popped you soon as you got it out of the mailbox. So I just figure, if you go get it  out of the mailbox and walk to your car without anything happening, you're probably in the clear.



Yea, but have you ever signed for something and had no idea what it is?  I have.  Just because you signed for the delivery doesn't mean you accept the contents of the delivery---it is just the postal services way of tracking that the package is no longer in their control.  I find it hard to believe that signing for the package is beyond a reasonable doubt you ordered it.  Now if they find a lab in your house, different story.


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah, I'm just thinking of how guys have gotten hit in the past. Maybe it was just a way of making sure the suspect was there, and to get em red handed with possession. Either way I'd think if they were gonna set it up to get ya, they'd get ya as soon as you took possession of the stuff. Doubt they'd wait a week hoping ya held onto whatever it is


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Nov 19, 2016)

I say you roll the dice you pay the price. No ones gonna come knocking. Be discrete and dont be paranoid. The law isnt coming to your house a week later unless someone u helped out or that knows of ur little racket snitches on you. Even then it would be a process to build a case. Order domestic and forget about it. Find a supplier who is private. Get a safe to hold your gear. Dont tell people u dont want to know. Never hide the shit from your old lady. Make her an accomplice and make her help you. These are my suggestions.


----------



## dAi (Nov 20, 2016)

Anabolic Reality said:


> I say you roll the dice you pay the price. No ones gonna come knocking. Be discrete and dont be paranoid. The law isnt coming to your house a week later unless someone u helped out or that knows of ur little racket snitches on you. Even then it would be a process to build a case. Order domestic and forget about it. Find a supplier who is private. Get a safe to hold your gear. Dont tell people u dont want to know. Never hide the shit from your old lady. Make her an accomplice and make her help you. These are my suggestions.



good stuff. Thx man.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 20, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Yea, but have you ever signed for something and had no idea what it is?  I have.  Just because you signed for the delivery doesn't mean you accept the contents of the delivery---it is just the postal services way of tracking that the package is no longer in their control.  I find it hard to believe that signing for the package is beyond a reasonable doubt you ordered it.  Now if they find a lab in your house, different story.



Agree, especially if someone you live with (girlfriend, wife) signs for it. They have no clue what or if you ordered something.


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 20, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Agree, especially if someone you live with (girlfriend, wife) signs for it. They have no clue what or if you ordered something.





**** yea, let the wife go to jail.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 20, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> **** yea, let the wife go to jail.




Not so much so she goes to jail....but when her hormones are going off the wall, and you're on pct, shit gets crazy. If she knows about it, but calls the po-po when she's mad....well, she's known the whole time, officer.


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 20, 2016)

Sapper said:


> Not so much so she goes to jail....but when her hormones are going off the wall, and you're on pct, shit gets crazy. If she knows about it, but calls the po-po when she's mad....well, she's known the whole time, officer.


I've straight up had an ex do this to me.. holy hell..


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Nov 20, 2016)

Sapper said:


> Not so much so she goes to jail....but when her hormones are going off the wall, and you're on pct, shit gets crazy. If she knows about it, but calls the po-po when she's mad....well, she's known the whole time, officer.


Yeah i was being serious when i said that. I see so many guys hide their gear from their wives and it seems more times than not it gets flushed or worse. A close friend of mine went through a divorce. She took pictures of his gear and used it to get limited visitations for the kids...thats bs!


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Nov 20, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Yea, but have you ever signed for something and had no idea what it is?  I have.  Just because you signed for the delivery doesn't mean you accept the contents of the delivery---it is just the postal services way of tracking that the package is no longer in their control.  I find it hard to believe that signing for the package is beyond a reasonable doubt you ordered it.  Now if they find a lab in your house, different story.


Lets be serious here. How many times in your life have you been sent  drugs or illicit items in the mail and it not be something u ordered? Ive never once gotten a pound of weed, a kilo of cocaine, a box full of anabolics, or anything of the like and it not be exactly what i was looking for. Usually...if it looks like a duck, and it quacks like a duck...its a duck my friend lbs.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry guys, but if you have to hide your gear from your woman it's time to consider putting the boot to one or the other.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 20, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Sorry guys, but if you have to hide your gear from your woman it's time to consider putting the boot to one or the other.



Agreed, not sure how you could live with someone and hide it anyway. Unless they really don't pay attention.


----------



## dAi (Nov 20, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Sorry guys, but if you have to hide your gear from your woman it's time to consider putting the boot to one or the other.



I read recently an article about a bust and the pissed off ex girlfriend switched on him and his place got raided.


----------



## LMC-Lillian (Nov 21, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> **** yea, let the wife go to jail.



Does your wife know this??? :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## dAi (Nov 21, 2016)

I've also heard Google tracks down your search queries so people to stay safe uses duckduckgo.com the search engine that does not track you down. FYI.


----------



## Frenchie (Nov 21, 2016)

Well I love my girlfriend but she was afraid of protein shakes ^^
Now she doesn't mind and even takes some from time to time but roids, oooh that's not gonna happen xD
Even if I don't take steroids, I have considered the possibility and I would definitely hide it from EVERYONE except someone who knows his shit about it like my coach (POB). I don't want something that stupid to ruin my career ...


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Nov 24, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> Well I love my girlfriend but she was afraid of protein shakes ^^
> Now she doesn't mind and even takes some from time to time but roids, oooh that's not gonna happen xD
> Even if I don't take steroids, I have considered the possibility and I would definitely hide it from EVERYONE except someone who knows his shit about it like my coach (POB). I don't want something that stupid to ruin my career ...


Like i say...roll the dice.... If its stupid to you...simply withdraw from the opportunity. But heed to the warning...hiding things like that bites u in the ass more times than not. Not specifically to the general population...but to the person u live with or love? Yeah...its not gonna work if shes not the open minded type.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 24, 2016)

Anabolic Reality said:


> Like i say...roll the dice.... If its stupid to you...simply withdraw from the opportunity. But heed to the warning...hiding things like that bites u in the ass more times than not. Not specifically to the general population...but to the person u live with or love? Yeah...its not gonna work if shes not the open minded type.



Agreed, you're better off to just be straight up with them. They're gonna find out if you're doing everything properly anyway.


----------



## dAi (Nov 24, 2016)

^never! I shall be discreet!


----------



## Big Skin (May 7, 2017)

If I am waiting for what I think is a seizure letter but am not sure as I think the site was not legit and the tracking webpage may have been fake, and choose to still use my name but rent a PO box will I still be flagged based on Name and City still the same?


----------



## 2CentsWorth (Apr 30, 2020)

ok, so my secure mail provider decided to redo their business model and cleaned slate. So my sources and history vanished... f%cking bastards.

While searching the threads, I couldn't find any current feedback on services with who's GTG and those we can't trust. The internet can be so fluid, so in 2020 who should I be signing with?

Thx
-2CW


----------



## mugzy (Apr 30, 2020)

2CentsWorth said:


> ok, so my secure mail provider decided to redo their business model and cleaned slate. So my sources and history vanished... f%cking bastards.
> 
> While searching the threads, I couldn't find any current feedback on services with who's GTG and those we can't trust. The internet can be so fluid, so in 2020 who should I be signing with?
> 
> ...



https://protonmail.com/ I assume your asking for a secure email provider.


----------



## 2CentsWorth (May 7, 2020)

Prontomail was easy enough... and secure. While I didn't need the upgraded accounts, I did make a donation.
Mucho Gracias Mugzy


----------

